
Simple Node.js prompt with retry and without dependencies - slobodan_
https://github.com/stojanovic/souffleur
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

